# Shocking Acclimating Reseach!!



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, though it would be a good idea for everyone to share links on any interesting research. Topics can include foods, enhancement products, hardware, breeding aids, any research you want to share.

If we all contribute a piece of research then we can all share a large databank of info for keeping our shrimps at they're best.

I will start with the first post and give you a summary about this link. If you find interesting research I encourage you to do the same. Share the link on a *NEW THREAD* followed by a summary. That way, everything will be organized and the replies can be solely directed to your opinions on the matter.

*Acclimating*
The link below claims that shrimps take an average of 7 days to acclimate temperature wise. Regardless if you do it over 2 hours or instantly they will get a small shock and feel stressed. However, the reason why any sane person would dumping their shrimps instantly is because the water in the bag which they've traveled in is heavily polluted with waste, co2, and ammonia. It's best to get them out asap. By floating the bag in the tank water water it increases the temp which speeds up metabolism and increases co2. A temperature increases of just 5ºC means that the un-ionized (toxic) ammonia level in the bag will increase triple fold! Also do not match water conditions (kh,gh, ph) to the polluted water in the bag. The ideal method then is to use a quarter cup of bag water then drip the rest 3/4 cup in slowly. After 2 hours introduce the shrimp but not the water. Any thoughts?

http://www.aquaspid.com/shrimp-keeping/conditioning-of-shrimps


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

This doesn't sound like a very good research. There are no studies cited, no mention of experimental evidence. There are only hypotheses and conjectures derived from these hypotheses. The complicated "drip" method serves the same function as just putting some tank water in the bag every few minutes, and really doesn't offer anything new.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

I figure if my tank water is established and "perfect" then why not just dump them in the nice water when they have been in a small bag with a ton of shrimp poo in it. I have yet to have any shrimp die from just being tossed into the new tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

^ I'm surprised they haven't been shocked by sudden pH change.
Inverts can be (and for me have been) extremely sensitive to pH changes.
I have had floating bags tip over prematurely without deaths. I have also poured in water during a 30% WC that was a huge pH difference and shock my stock (microrasboras) to death.

But CrystalMeth..Shrimp: "The ideal method then is to use a quarter cup of bag water then drip the rest 3/4 cup in slowly. After 2 hours introduce the shrimp but not the water."

Your account is completely wrong. It says to put the bag of shrimp and water into a container and then slowly drip tank water over a 2 hour period 3-4 times more water than was previously in the container. Then scoop the shrimps out. It also said that it could be considered important to not let the bag float as the outside contaminants on the bag could get into the water.

But I also put my hands in the tank, I put a net that sits wet, possibly even maybe has bacteria on it, into the tank, etc. 
I'm wondering where this 'research' came from considering hundreds, maybe thousands of people have had success with a 1 hour acclimation, and for sure millions of shrimp have been acclimated without putting this 'research' into consideration.

You can't believe everything you read on the Internet.

I think it has something to do with the CrystalMeth part of his name..


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I found the majority of what he said to make sense, though a bit on the safer side of acclimation. This isn't to say that other methods would fail or that every consequence he warns about will manifest, but rather these are extra precautions to take into consideration. Also this is why the link was posted and shared, so we can see other member's perspective and share their opinions.

In terms of floating, I'm sure you wouldn't touch the floor of a busy warehouse in Singapore then into your tank without washing it first. The environment the bag has been exposed to is quite different from what your hand has touched on a daily basis. Unless if you had spent the day in china town, completely different story. 

I'm aware of countless shrimps that made the acclimation process without this method but I'm also unaware of the causes of death for the more sensitive high grade shrimps that didn't make the process, which I'm sure we've all had. That is why this "research" will shine some light in any hidden corners for those who have trouble acclimating. Btw good call on the drip method Betta, you were the only one that caught my mistake. 

I did found it informing that the water inside the bag is polluted with ammonia and co2 thus dropping the ph and that floating it will increase the temp if the water inside the bag is cooler then in the tank, which is mostly the case. In the past I would dump that water right into my tank. I'm pretty sure at least a few deaths was accredited to my negligence.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty good method to me. I wouldn't call it a research though. Just some good advice to avoid unneccessary accidents. Lots of people use this kind of method for fish, not just inverts.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Alright get over it people!!! it's not research!! there was no scientist involved. 
Keep in mind that 90% of the "research" out there is either trail and error or hand me down, research that can also happens to apply to shrimps. Your not gonna find uFt term papers on this stuff so this is the best we have to work with.


----------

